# loading required modules 'ucom' and 'uether'



## balanga (Aug 25, 2017)

I notice that when booting there are a couple of msgs about 
	
	



```
loading required module 'ucom'    .... and 'uether'
```
....

Never noticed before as the msgs flash past so quickly. Does this indicate that something is missing from my configuration?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2017)

They're probably loaded as dependencies of another module you loaded via loader.conf.


----------



## balanga (Aug 25, 2017)

SirDice said:


> They're probably loaded as dependencies of another module you loaded via loader.conf.



I have umodem, if_cdce and u3g  loaded via loader.conf. Should I add these other two?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2017)

No need. If another module is needed as a dependency it's loaded automatically.


----------

